# Ferret Bite



## AnimalLover24 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi Guys

I'm looking for advice from experienced ferret owners.

Four days ago I rehomed 4 ferrets (2 Jills & 2 Hobs), both Hobs have been castrated and both Jills have had the implant. I was told they were very friendly and well handled, which they do seem to be, apart from one or two incidents...

On the second day of owning them, a family member was nipped on her shoulder by one of the Jills. She didn't pierce the skin and only left small marks, so it was literally just a nip. I have handled her lots myself since and never had any problems with her. This is the case for all of them but one. 

Just before feeding time earlier today, I had hold of one of the hobs. He started to lick my hand quite vigorously and then bit me pretty hard between the thumb and forefinger. My first instinct was to scruff him, but I never once pulled, shook or tried in any way to throw him off me. It was extremely painful but I kept myself calm and after about 50-60 seconds of what must have felt about an hour, he let go. He did draw blood and my hand is pretty bruised now. 

Due to the fact that he was licking my hand before he bit me and the fact that it was almost feeding time, I am inclined to think that he could taste something on my hand and therefore bit me thinking it was food. Is this likely to be the case? Naturally, I'm nervous about holding him again and would just like to know what the most likely reason for him biting like this would be.
Or could it be a case of the ferrets not actually being handled as much as I was told, as one of the Jill's has nipped also?

Thanks in advance!
Em


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Emma

It sounds like to me that the boy isn't fully settled. Ferrets are very smart and sometimes with new people will test you. It sounds like he did a proper bite though, maybe the reason for rehoming? My advice would be hold him confidently and if he attempts to bite smack his nose, not hard but firm. and shake him lightlighy while saying NO then look him in the eyes to show him you aren't afraid.

If you are afraid he will smell this and bite more.


----------



## AnimalLover24 (Jun 17, 2014)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi Emma
> 
> It sounds like to me that the boy isn't fully settled. Ferrets are very smart and sometimes with new people will test you. It sounds like he did a proper bite though, maybe the reason for rehoming? My advice would be hold him confidently and if he attempts to bite smack his nose, not hard but firm. and shake him lightlighy while saying NO then look him in the eyes to show him you aren't afraid.
> 
> If you are afraid he will smell this and bite more.


Hi DKDREAM

Thank you for your reply. I'll take your advice on board and at least now I'll have some idea of how best to handle it if it does happen again. He always seemed very relaxed and friendly with me up until this point so it did take me by surprise when he bit me like that. Maybe it is as you say, a case of him not being fully settled, as he has only been here for a few days. I have a free day tomorrow so I'm going to spend it handling and interacting with them as much as possible (him especially). There's no way I couldn't hold him again, as he's just too cute not to... no matter how much he insists on biting me! :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

where abouts are you? maybe you could meet someone experienced with ferrets to help show you how to handle him? let us know how it goes


----------



## Laurenpaigexo (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Em

Try to remember that ferrets can be very vicious in general, nipping and biting it part of there nature unfortunately.

I keep making the mistake of handling my ferrets after I have hand fed them, the scent of food will 100% be enough for them to mistake your fingers / hand for food. This is an innocent mistake, so make sure you wash your hands after any sort of feeding time. If you continue to handle him after being fed without washing your hands, he will continue to associate your fingers with food. 

In the event that it is not feeding time and you are being bitten, I would suggest wearing gloves while you handle time, it could be a simple case of him not being handled very much or is just not quite used to being handled and may feel slightly threatened (non intentionally of course). Eventually as she gets used to being handle she will become less bitey.

Another method (which I don't like very much) is scuffing. This method can prove to be effective if done in the correct way, soft but firm. Ferrets are used to there mothers doing this to them as kits so it won't come as a surprise. 

I'm sure you have come a long way since your post, I just hope if you are still having any difficulty this may help you :Beaver


----------



## teta (Jul 8, 2015)

Ferrets noses are very sensitive and should not be smacked neither should they be shaken. Light scruffing and patience is all that is required


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

I use a 'sin bin' for my ferret. It seems to be doing the job pretty well. I don't scruff her etc... if she bites, playtime stops immediately and she gets a time out. You need patience but for me it works. There are various videos on YouTube demonstrating this.


----------



## Laurenpaigexo (Sep 15, 2015)

When you say 'sin bin' what is that exactly? I'm trying very hard to train Digby too stop biting but everyday I'm sure the bite gets harder, we end up flinging him over the other side of the floor because he latches on so hard and its beginning to get really painful!


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

It's an empty cat carrier (so it's not a very comfy place). If she's out and about playing etc... and she bites/nips me I immediately shout no put her in the cat carrier and leave her for a few minutes. I'll then let her out again and repeat every time she bites/nips me.

This video explains things a little bit better that I am doing. 




It seems to be working for me. She went into boarding for 3 weeks while I was on holiday and she didn't bite anyone!!! Yippee.... Just me when I got her home lol!
Also, I've been told by a couple of ferret keepers that wearing gloves can make things worse. they get used to you handing them with gloves on, you naturally become more confident when handling them, so when you take the gloves off they can start biting again. I was told to use Ferretone and let them lick the back of my hand etc... so they start to associate your bare hands as being something nice and not something scary. I volunteer every now and again at a ferret rescue near me and there is one ferret that is sooooo nice when you handle her with gloves but if you have bare hands she'll bite..... HARD. Something has obviously happened to make her scared of bare hands.

Frankie doesn't bite because she's being aggressive or anything she bites because she thinks its funny when people scream and jump around (Ankles are her favourite along with the fleshy bit between your thumb and finger). After I started wearing jeans and ugg boots round the house with her she realised that when she bites I don't react anymore so it's no longer fun.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Laurenpaigexo said:


> Try to remember that ferrets can be very vicious in general, nipping and biting it part of there nature unfortunately.


This statement simple isn't accurate or a true reflection of the nature of an entire species of animal.

Ferrets are not vicious animals by nature I have taken in rescues from horrid conditions and 4-5 years of life experiences I have had no control over with patients, hard words and commitment they have all turned into delightful companions.

Your little fellow is both unsettled from moving into a new home, and given that it was feeding time and you'd been preparing food i'd be inclined to think that he tasted some nice on your hands and decided he was grab it and run of to stash and gobble it in a corner.

I would take it slow at this point you want them to come to you, less putting hands in cages and picking them up more sitting down and let them run around and explore your persons getting use to your scent, no sudden movements etc.

I would also buy some 100% salmon oil, salmon paste from zooplus and teach them hands bring them treats from a nice container not your fingers/hands at this point.

Success when it comes to handling ferrets is to do with your personal confidence and movements, not hesitating and being jumpy.
They see everything with curiosity and a game, you want to teach them they you hands are not for nibbling try investing in a soft dog toy alligator shaped (99p in QD) they have play rough and nibble the toy whilst your hands are out the way. Ikea also has some suitable toys which are shaped like rats.

Also a cat dangler toy with a feather on the end or a sting of fleece.

There is loads of great infomation on the internet about nip training ferrets but just think of them as a puppy or kitten who often explore with there teeth the only difference is your little fellow has sharper pointer teeth and needs to learn they hurt human skin,

All the best.


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

Coat your hands in bitter apple and everytime your ferret bites you hold your finger on his tongue for a couple of seconds, this cures biters within a few days. The method I use for young ferrets is the same only without the bitter apple, I just hold my finger in their mouth for a few seconds making them gag.


----------



## ferret lady (Aug 2, 2011)

Never, ever hit a ferret or even tap their nose as a form of discipline. It will only encourage the ferret to bite even harder the next time and can easily turn a playful, nipping kit or adult into a serious biter.


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

ferret lady said:


> Never, ever hit a ferret or even tap their nose as a form of discipline. It will only encourage the ferret to bite even harder the next time and can easily turn a playful, nipping kit or adult into a serious biter.


I used the tapping on the nose method years ago and it worked well. The method Ive used for years now is to hold my finger in the kits mouth and make him gag for a second, this I have found is the best method, all my ferrets are silly tame.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ferret lady said:


> Never, ever hit a ferret or even tap their nose as a form of discipline. It will only encourage the ferret to bite even harder the next time and can easily turn a playful, nipping kit or adult into a serious biter.


I have used this methord for over 20 years now and can say, if done correctly it dose not encourage biting at all. I have tamed ferrets for people on this forum this way and they have returned back home never to nip again.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Rico said:


> I used the tapping on the nose method years ago and it worked well. The method Ive used for years now is to hold my finger in the kits mouth and make him gag for a second, this I have found is the best method, all my ferrets are silly tame.


Ive found that to work fantastic with kits, I only ever slightly tap adult ferrets, as they are older and biting can become a habit and its a way to stop it without hurting the ferret. all my lot are very tame.


----------

